# Hydraulic Disasters



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Post pics and vids of cars hopping on each other, catching on fire, etc. 





my search function isnt working, BTW


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanna see the carnage!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

mr ducati can you empty your pm


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*GLEN STRICKLAND @ TAMPA SHOW*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*LRM HISTORY OF HYDRAULICS VIDEO*
Fc7xYIkveSk&


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats whats up! Keep em coming.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

I was there at teh 1 from tampa..and man hoppin on chinas sux apparently.lol


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2009, 11:36 PM~12756145
> *GLEN STRICKLAND @ TAMPA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 PM~12756145
> *GLEN STRICKLAND @ TAMPA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


o shit :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres what i found this one sucks in the middle of a parade clean car


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.... POOTIE GONE BE MAD!!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got some good footage on tape, I have to figure out how to get it on video.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 20 2009, 10:20 AM~12758518
> *I was there at teh 1 from tampa..and man hoppin on chinas sux apparently.lol
> *


NAW I THINK THEY WERE TRYING OUT SOME NEW ALUMINUM RIMS AND FOUND OUT WHY YOU DO NOT USE THEM


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

the hub came off and hit the guy..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 20 2009, 11:57 AM~12759387
> *the hub came off and hit the guy..
> *


YEAH SOMETHING LIKE THAT, HE IS HERE IN JACKSONVLLE FLORIDA, STILL HAS A LOWRIDER SHOP, BUT MOSTLY INTO DONKS AND SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 20 2009, 09:57 AM~12759387
> *the hub came off and hit the guy..
> *


actually, it was a prototype aluminum dish wheel that was made for another competitor... Glenn was using them because bias-ply tires were banned that year and that's what he had on his truck. Another competitor with a much lighter vehicle lent the wheels to him so he could compete with radials and they couldn't withstand the weight of Glenn's truck. The rear wheels cracked all the way around the center where the spokes were put through. *The outer part of the rim is what flew off and hit him...* Had it gone longer, the other side would have done the same thing.


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

How come know body has build a car like reds 61 redouser that's sick that's my first time seeing that car.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

this shit s crazy great topic


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 20 2009, 01:36 AM~12756145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youngling :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Hoptoberfest 2008 in KC


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:16 PM~12765524
> *Hoptoberfest 2008  in KC
> 
> 
> *


damn i smell some burnt hair


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12763605
> *actually, it was a prototype aluminum dish wheel that was made for another competitor... Glenn was using them because bias-ply tires were banned that year and that's what he had on his truck. Another competitor with a much lighter vehicle lent the wheels to him so he could compete with radials and they couldn't withstand the weight of Glenn's truck. The rear wheels cracked all the way around the center where the spokes were put through. The outer part of the rim is what flew off and hit him... Had it gone longer, the other side would have done the same thing.
> *


YEP. and GLEN IS GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2009, 10:21 PM~12765581
> *damn i smell some burnt hair
> *



yeah it was crazy..i took the vid...guy went to a burn unit for a few days


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:16 PM~12765524
> *Hoptoberfest 2008  in KC
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAMN!! 15 foot flame shooting out of the trunk!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 20 2009, 09:04 PM~12766160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 21 2009, 12:33 AM~12767368
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


whatsup dan


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 11:36 PM~12767407
> *whatsup dan
> *



Oh nothing....bought to fall out for the night and do it all over again tomorrow. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 20 2009, 11:40 PM~12767467
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiNAOcMHhpY
> *


wow that regal has 90 rocker panels off a cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn what happened to that monte. Was like gas cap open or sumtin. I can't see it til I get home on the computer. My blackbarry only shows pics.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 21 2009, 11:22 AM~12769618
> *Damn what happened to that monte. Was like gas cap open or sumtin. I can't see it til I get home on the computer. My blackbarry only shows pics.
> *


That's what happens when you feed a fire oxygen.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 21 2009, 10:22 AM~12769618
> *Damn what happened to that monte. Was like gas cap open or sumtin. I can't see it til I get home on the computer. My blackbarry only shows pics.
> *


it was getting up really good and the switch stuck if i remember right...switch stuck causing the noids to stick, causing the motor to spin make fire + fire puncturing hole in hydraulic line spraying fluid on fire + opening the trunk and air hitting = big fire in the face :0 

big pimpin was hitting the switch...ask him for sure what happend lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 21 2009, 09:38 AM~12769748
> *it was getting up really good and the switch stuck if i remember right...switch stuck causing the noids to stick, causing the motor to spin make fire + fire puncturing hole in hydraulic line spraying fluid on fire + opening the trunk and air hitting = big fire in the face  :0
> 
> big pimpin was hitting the switch...ask him for sure what happend lol
> *



ding ding ding.....you are exactly correct! After the fire suffocated from the trunk lid slamming shutting...when the trunk was opened again oil was actually squirting out one of the hoses to the drivers side for like 30 seconds...just not on fire anymore. hno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:12 PM~12766284
> *
> 
> 
> ...















:0 Wow , looks more dangerous than Air Bags.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

[/url]


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:03 AM~12758862
> *MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.... POOTIE GONE BE MAD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.. wtf?? :0


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jan 21 2009, 12:53 AM~12768367
> *wow that regal has 90 rocker panels off a cadillac  :biggrin:
> *


Dam good eye homie! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

wheres that one cat with the caddy almost 3 wheelin into the ocean? :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

some good pics and vids in here. Keep em coming. 

That vid of the car running into the other one is insane.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/lowrider-routine-goes-wrong.html


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2009, 12:35 AM~12779598
> *http://www.break.com/index/lowrider-routine-goes-wrong.html
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 21 2009, 09:57 PM~12775541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN this almost happen to me once. the cylinder broke the donut and was like ahalf inch away from the hood...lucky.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 11:16 PM~12765524
> *Hoptoberfest 2008  in KC
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2009, 12:35 AM~12779598
> *http://www.break.com/index/lowrider-routine-goes-wrong.html
> *


dammmm that guy reacted fast!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2009, 10:47 AM~12782102
> *dammmm that guy reacted fast!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:  They put him on blast about checkin his chonies!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

man i had a good ass vid of a fire, but i havent been able to find it for like 3 years now :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 08:16 PM~12765524
> *Hoptoberfest 2008  in KC
> 
> 
> *


damn, homeboy REEEAALLY wanted to catch that on his phone...


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

keep em coming!

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:03 AM~12758862
> *MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.... POOTIE GONE BE MAD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN, i did not see that coming! i thought they were going to go at it after that!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

^ I would have thought a lot more action would have folowed.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

x2

nobody got shot, beat up, or threatned. It was almost as if he planned it i mean look at the video again that shit looks like they did it on purpose how the fuck do u run into sumbody like that???


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

and NOBODY got out of either car.....WTF i did hear homie at the end say he needed to go home tho hno:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 21 2009, 10:44 AM~12770216
> *[/url]
> *


thats my video...thats copyrighted shit right there...i need $1,000.00 for u using it lol...or just drop off 10 group 31 1000CCA batteries and call it even lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 21 2009, 06:43 PM~12774787
> *LOL.. wtf??   :0
> *



fucking aye...thats some funny shit right there...was RAY CHARLES driving or what...

i almost pissed myself at the end when dude says who needs to buy a house....

and fuck pootie...dumbass shouldnt have left his fuckin car in the middle of the damn road with idiots driving around...i never leave my car in the middle of the damn road


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

norcal rydahz show in stockton oct 2008

View My Video


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2009, 09:36 PM~12756145
> *GLEN STRICKLAND @ TAMPA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Was that a knock off, hub car or wheel rim? The fuck the host talking about?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 7 2009, 02:02 AM~12933022
> *Was that a knock off, hub car or wheel rim? The fuck the host talking about?
> *


a coil.....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 7 2009, 04:59 AM~12933099
> *a coil.....
> *



Try again....It was the outer lip of the wheel. Prototype daytons with an aluminum dish.Glenn's truck was too heavy for them and they broke.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 7 2009, 05:02 AM~12933022
> *Was that a knock off, hub car or wheel rim? The fuck the host talking about?
> *


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *norcal rydahz show in stockton oct 2008*


 :uh: 
I KNOW SOMEONE I GOT THERE ASS WHOOPED LOL


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 7 2009, 04:44 PM~12936052
> *:uh:
> I KNOW SOMEONE I GOT THERE ASS WHOOPED LOL
> *


oh ya who? i missed it?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

kpiLiFMxeJQ&


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 03:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


wow that dude didint know how to hit the switch no wonder both balljoints went at the same time


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 03:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


ither that dudes terrible at the siwtch, or he really needs to open his slow downs...


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 14 2009, 03:03 PM~13002985
> *ither that dudes terrible at the siwtch, or he really needs to open his slow downs...
> *


i agree :yes: 

Some guys should not hit there switch if they over lockin it like that hno: 

get yourself a switch man :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i liked the broken frame topic better


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is it jus me or did the driver side coil go shooting out towards his face?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 02:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


JACK STANDS!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

wheres the "clown cars killed the art of lowriding" video or pictures?


ive never even seen either


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 14 2009, 10:27 PM~13005346
> *wheres the  "clown cars killed the art of lowriding" video or pictures?
> ive never even seen either
> *


i believe its "circus cars killed the art of lowriding: it was when that shit box regal i think was gas hoppin and it landed on the hood of a 64 impala. i have the dvd of it somewhere...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13005547
> *i believe its "circus cars killed the art of lowriding: it was when that shit box regal i think was gas hoppin and it landed on the hood of a 64 impala. i have the dvd of it somewhere...
> *


yeah thats it 


never got to see it


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 15 2009, 12:05 AM~13005566
> *yeah thats it
> never got to see it
> *


Landed on a RO car Chuck, that should make you feel all tingly inside...
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 14 2009, 10:14 PM~13005622
> *Landed on a RO car Chuck, that should make you feel all tingly inside...
> :biggrin:
> *


ive heard about it alot but never seen it myself


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 08:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


Chained arms are a good thing. Try it out sometime.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

xFRSFEB


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

anyone have the link to that video with the car landng on the impala


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 14 2009, 09:01 PM~13005198
> *JACK STANDS!
> *



RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 15 2009, 07:26 PM~13012113
> *anyone have the link to that video with the car landng on the impala
> *


i dont remember what volume it is but i have the dvd. its from truucha. video is like 4 or 5 years old. but it was his opening scene on the dvd. cuz man when i seen that shit, i got the chills. im surprised no one got shot or something. but that guy with the loud microphone was funny as hell to makin his jokes. but sad day for that impala.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 16 2009, 01:28 AM~13014583
> *i dont remember what volume it is but i have the dvd. its from truucha. video is like 4 or 5 years old. but it was his opening scene on the dvd. cuz man when i seen that shit, i got the chills. im surprised no one got shot or something. but that guy with the loud microphone was funny as hell to makin his jokes. but sad day for that impala.
> *


you aint kiddin it made me cringe when i first saw that :0


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

1-xFRSFEB


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 16 2009, 01:28 AM~13014583
> *i dont remember what volume it is but i have the dvd. its from truucha. video is like 4 or 5 years old. but it was his opening scene on the dvd. cuz man when i seen that shit, i got the chills. im surprised no one got shot or something. but that guy with the loud microphone was funny as hell to makin his jokes. but sad day for that impala.
> *



It was volume 11


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13012113
> *anyone have the link to that video with the car landng on the impala
> *


repost


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 16 2009, 12:02 PM~13017755
> *repost
> *


Still a crazy incident :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah so wheres the fucking pics and video at


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 04:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


IT WAS IN PARK TO :angry:


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

There was this guy here in town that opened up a shop for a while thinking he can install setups whenever he didn't install his. He built a cutty for son kid and soon as he got it to the park showing off he put bothfront cylinders through the hood and he had both back springs bust off the rear end. before you ask yes he only tacked the rear springs them selfs to the axle. Later the night they trailered the car to his shopp and he said it was a as is deal and he didn't get the chance to weld the rear springs the right way. And the front cylinders was self tightening like knock offs they was just a bad set. To bad I don't have the picks that was funny cause the kid that owned the car was fucking pissed he looked like he shit himself when he was rollin hitting them switches and he cylinders went through the hood and rear end fucking collapsed. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 3 2009, 11:46 PM~12898722
> *x2
> 
> nobody got shot, beat up, or threatned. It was almost as if he planned it i mean look at the video again that shit looks like they did it on purpose how the fuck do u run into sumbody like that???*


He's was out on the block straight stuntin', fucked around and smashed in his frontend.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 18 2009, 01:21 AM~13036363
> *IT WAS IN PARK TO :angry:
> *


thats whats i said, thats what he gets for trying to hop in park!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 12:25 PM~13039932
> *He's was out on the block straight stuntin', fucked around and smashed in his frontend.
> *


I dont know bout u homie but if sumone "stunted" on me that hard and fucked up my front end I'd be pretty bent outta shape :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 02:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *



holy shit i just about fell out my fuckin chair laughing so fuckin hard


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 17 2009, 01:51 AM~13025981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lets play a game...WHERE RON....lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i can see where im goin hno: hno: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2603510


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13064343
> *i can see where im goin   hno:  hno:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2603510
> *



now that i've posted this if you have a car and you have 16-18s and higher in the rear and you are thinkin about gas hoppin even with no traffic in 4 lanes............................................................................................................................................................................................................................don't :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

man that makes me tear up when i see that peice of shit land on that impala


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 20 2009, 08:45 PM~13064555
> *man that makes me tear up when i see that peice of shit land on that impala
> *


seriously x2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13064343
> *i can see where im goin  hno:  hno:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2603510
> *


first time i seen it


that was a nice car


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

did that guy pay for that impala?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

all that guy had to do was drop the ass and the front would have came down soon enough for him to use the brakes...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13064438
> *now that i've posted this if you have a car and you have 16-18s and higher in the rear and you are thinkin about gas hoppin even with no traffic in 4 lanes............................................................................................................................................................................................................................don't  :biggrin:
> *



thats cuz if u seen the video from trucha he didnt turn the car to the right..the rear suspension gave out and started to collapse on the right side causing the car to go that way...its was shitting work and probably had a lot of weight in the rear besides the batteries and pumps that caused the fab work to collapse under the weight


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 19 2009, 11:46 PM~12755317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i started break dancing when i saw that


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 21 2009, 12:33 AM~12767368
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


the 3 dudes in front didnt even see it


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: for postin that truucha vid. i been wanting to see that part. too bad for the impala damn!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Feb 21 2009, 07:33 AM~13067600
> *:thumbsup: for postin that truucha vid. i been wanting to see that part. too bad for the impala damn!
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 20 2009, 09:00 PM~13064688
> *seriously x2
> *


i still get the chills everytime i see that.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 21 2009, 12:17 AM~13064805
> *did that guy pay for that impala?
> *



It was taken care of. Car was rebuilt and than sold.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13071452
> *It was taken care of. Car was rebuilt and than sold.
> *


that shit happened mad long ago. too bad


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 14 2009, 12:10 AM~13000425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Usually ball joint nuts strip!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 21 2009, 11:41 PM~13073401
> *why did this happen?
> *


that shit happened to me once. i bought checkers ball joint and learned my lesson. well it only happened on one side not both.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

before




















after


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 PM~12756145
> *GLEN STRICKLAND @ TAMPA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:03 AM~12758862
> *MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.... POOTIE GONE BE MAD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 08:16 PM~12765524
> *Hoptoberfest 2008  in KC
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That's crazy was he alright :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 @ 2:12 -2:14
KwwpqaZ2N5A&


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2009, 05:03 PM~13204247
> *:0  @ 2:12 -2:14
> KwwpqaZ2N5A&
> *



Nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

From a different angle

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=7369596


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice!


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 12:11 PM~13444296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont think that was planned


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 20 2009, 09:15 AM~12758981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 daaam the chino got hit on the face! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Apr 1 2009, 03:10 AM~13451417
> *daaam the chino got hit on the face! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha the fucking door frame got his ass


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

how about a air bag disaster

something in the wiring fucked up, car was in the garage and the compressor got left on and it blew up the tank inside the car...blew the trunk wide open, buckled both quarter panels and blew one speaker out of the trunk and destroyed the entire rest of the stereo system...install was done sometime last year...the rack support was welded like crap...hack job from what i been told....pushed the floor pan below the frame rails about an 1.5 inches...

DONT LET ANYONE INSTALL CHINA TANKS THIS IS WHAT HAPPENDS...

the shit was so loud the neighbors called the police cuz they said a bomb blew off...


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlD1KgfHGXs <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QlD1KgfHGXs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QlD1KgfHGXs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

BEfore the crash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh2640iKI6A


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 15 2009, 05:17 PM~13900186
> *how about a air bag disaster
> 
> something in the wiring fucked up, car was in the garage and the compressor got left on and it blew up the tank inside the car...blew the trunk wide open, buckled both quarter panels and blew one speaker out of the trunk and destroyed the entire rest of the stereo system...install was done sometime last year...the rack support was welded like crap...hack job from what i been told....pushed the floor pan below the frame rails about an 1.5 inches...
> ...


That shit is crazy! Probably woke up the whole neighborhood!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 15 2009, 09:53 PM~13901612
> *That shit is crazy!  Probably woke up the whole neighborhood!
> *



id probably would have needed to change my boxers after that went off in my garage...good thing for quick disconnects....air bags should be running something similiar in their vehicles when they park them


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 15 2009, 08:42 PM~13902041
> *id probably would have needed to change my boxers after that went off in my garage...good thing for quick disconnects....air bags should be running something similiar in their vehicles when they park them
> *


probably a bad pressure switch? agree there should be a safety shut off.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 15 2009, 10:46 PM~13902070
> *probably a bad pressure switch?  agree there should be a safety shut off.
> *


this is why i would never run my compressor "hot" only "key on".
but a good American made tank will do that as well. just takes rust.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 15 2009, 10:51 PM~13902123
> *this is why i would never run my compressor "hot" only "key on".
> but a good American made tank will do that as well. just takes rust.
> *



Rust or a bad weld. If they cut corners with the compressor hook-up, most likely didn't install a water filter and or didn't drain the tank.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's why we say... Only girls play with bags.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 16 2009, 09:34 AM~13904410
> *That's why we say... Only girls play with bags.
> *


hearing damage for air and helmets and fire suits for hydraulics?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

And non slip shoes for the oil


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 04:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


looks like they were the stock ball joints


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TO 
THE
TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

heh


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 01:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


:uh: hno:
Looks like they were hittin switches in the Blair Witch's hood and she didn't like it. That sucks for the poor car.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@May 27 2009, 01:51 PM~14015819
> *:uh: hno:
> Looks like they were hittin switches in the Blair Witch's hood and she didn't like it. That sucks for the poor car.
> *


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

saw this last night i thought it fit in this topic
watch 6:37-6:57 and also 8:04-8:18 nuthing big but it falls here


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGiSvLrFWzg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGiSvLrFWzg


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@May 29 2009, 03:23 PM~14038300
> *saw this last night i thought it fit in this topic
> watch 6:37-6:57  and also 8:04-8:18 nuthing big but it falls here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGiSvLrFWzg
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@May 29 2009, 02:23 PM~14038300
> *saw this last night i thought it fit in this topic
> watch 6:37-6:57  and also 8:04-8:18 nuthing big but it falls here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGiSvLrFWzg
> ...



those arent disasters thats a natural occurance lol


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:12 PM~12766284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY VIDEOS ON THIS?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:03 AM~12758862
> *MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.... POOTIE GONE BE MAD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


One of my all time fav's...How fucking retarded is the guy in the 73 malibu :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres what happends in my city...on bags
watch the first 1 minute


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

damn! Thats a nice ass truck too.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

whata dum ass :buttkick:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah that wasnt a disaster that was just plain stupidity


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 9 2009, 04:58 PM~14141873
> *yeah that wasnt a disaster that was just plain stupidity
> *


Took the words right out of my mouth. And before he hit that truck, notice him completely cutting off the red Honda Civic. So, 1 wreck and 1 near wreck in the matter of 5 seconds and all in one 3 wheel? :uh: 

Nice truck none the less, though.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

well the cheap ass autozone silinoids just stuck open on my front pump shit kept spinning till i disconected my quick disconnect pretty sure i need a new pump head and motor now shit made a mess leaked out from the side of the dump


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Local setup in a lincoln. He can't seem to figure out why he keeps blowing his front hose.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

you know i took the time to look at the first page and not bother to look at the 2nd page and realize it was a nice n clean set up til i noticed the Yblock n why there was only one hose cominout the end. someone should educate him on the purpose of the yblock.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2009, 01:33 PM~14140380
> *heres what happends in my city...on bags
> watch the first 1 minute
> 
> ...


dam I remeber that truck that was a really nice truck its a dam shame what happend to it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14145237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wait.. what the fuck?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 9 2009, 09:52 PM~14145237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what did you tell him was wrong with it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE

FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL

I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

*thats the most ghetto shit i seen thus far damn..*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@May 29 2009, 02:23 PM~14038300
> *saw this last night i thought it fit in this topic
> watch 6:37-6:57  and also 8:04-8:18 nuthing big but it falls here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGiSvLrFWzg
> ...


y a i like the 79 caddy at 1:16 also.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:10 AM~14150760
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> ...


Times must be rough!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 10 2009, 06:50 PM~14153982
> *Times must be rough!!!!!!!!
> *



i dunno lumber is expensive too lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 01:01 PM~14150678
> *what did you tell him was wrong with it
> *




I brought it up to him that maybe he should run 2 hoses and get rid of the y blocks.......but he knows it ALL so I just let him clean up the oil!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 01:10 PM~14150760
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> ...




Reducing his carbon footprint by going green??? :uh: 
:roflmao:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

My bad, I welded a cylinder collar on the drivers side at slighty the wrong angle. I was rushed to get it into a show and learned the hard way when the coil jammed under the coil pocket and bent the ram to shit.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 10 2009, 07:12 PM~14155599
> *My bad, I welded a cylinder collar on the drivers side at slighty the wrong angle. I was rushed to get it into a show and learned the hard way when the coil jammed under the coil pocket and bent the ram to shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 10 2009, 09:12 PM~14155599
> *My bad, I welded a cylinder collar on the drivers side at slighty the wrong angle. I was rushed to get it into a show and learned the hard way when the coil jammed under the coil pocket and bent the ram to shit.
> 
> 
> ...



ouch...weld in a piece of pipe thats fits over the cylinder casing snuggly...you can weld that inside of the tower so no one will see it..that should keep the coil from popping out sideways and bending your cylinder...

or if u dont mind it stick up a lil..put it inside the tower but allow it to stick up above the tower..havent been a cylinder in 3 years...only mushroomed the bottom where it bolts to the deepcup


----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

Aw shit crazy vidz


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

what brand cylinder was that


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 13 2009, 04:12 PM~14180690
> *what brand cylinder was that
> *


*you already know lol* :cheesy:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 9 2009, 11:52 PM~14145237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow.........thats all i can say :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14180986
> *you already know lol :cheesy:
> *



CCE?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nah was pro hopper haha


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14181942
> *CCE?
> *


that was my guess too lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jun 13 2009, 07:47 PM~14181837
> *wow.........thats all i can say  :0
> *


And he had to Y it under the hood for the front cylinders. 3 y's on the front pumps pressure & return side. lol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

DAMN FROM THE LAST PAGE THAT THREE WHEEL IN THAT TRUCK WAS TOTALLY FUCKEN STUPID AS HELL , SHIT LIKE THAT MAKES EVERYONE THINK THAT PEOPLE WHO BUILD LOWRIDERS AND CRUISE THEM AROUND ARE TOTAL IDIOTS ... SHIT LIKE THAT CAN BE SAVED TO DO ON SOMEONES RANCH JUST MY .02


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 14 2009, 10:15 AM~14185835
> *DAMN FROM THE LAST PAGE THAT THREE WHEEL IN THAT TRUCK WAS TOTALLY FUCKEN STUPID AS HELL , SHIT LIKE THAT MAKES EVERYONE THINK THAT PEOPLE WHO BUILD LOWRIDERS AND CRUISE THEM AROUND ARE TOTAL IDIOTS ... SHIT LIKE THAT CAN BE SAVED TO DO ON SOMEONES RANCH JUST MY .02
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u sound upset.............. :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2009, 04:28 PM~14187808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u sound upset.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 14 2009, 04:42 PM~14187904
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 14 2009, 04:42 PM~14187904
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2009, 04:44 PM~14187916
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 14 2009, 12:39 PM~14185602
> *And he had to Y it under the hood for the front cylinders.  3 y's on the front pumps pressure & return side. lol
> *


yeah why the hell does he have 2 pumps running to one line-im suprised a tank or tank plug havent shot off-if he wanted to make it crazy like that shoulda used a whammy tank :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35631


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2009, 04:28 PM~14187808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u sound upset.............. :biggrin:
> *



WELL I JUST THINK SHIT LIKE THAT IS STUPID AS FUCK.. PLUS THERE FLAUNTIN THE FLAGS EVERYONE LIKE NOBODY CAN TELL THERE MEXICAN... LOL NAH NOT UPSET JUST GET PISSED WHEN I SEE DUMB ASS SHIT LIKE THAT..BUT I GUESS KARMA IS A MOTHER FUCKER , U DO DUMB SHIT AND DUMB SHIT HAPPENS TO YOU..LOL I FELL OUT MY CHAIR LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF GRANTED I WAS HIGH THIS MORNING AND HAD 4 SHOTS OF PATRON AND THE 12 PACK OF CORONAS AND 2 BUDLIGHT TALL CANS BUT THATS BESIDES THE POINT.. NE WAYS FUCK IT NOT MY TRUCK OR K5 OR WATEVER THAT THING WAS OR IS...


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 12:10 PM~14150760
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CNRR3Tgl24

40 seconds


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

fuckin *******'s 3 wheelin and crashing,,, with the flags and shit,,,,lmao... poor example for a lowrider


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:10 AM~14150760
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> ...


 BOB VILLA 101


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2009, 04:33 PM~14140380
> *heres what happends in my city...on bags
> watch the first 1 minute
> 
> ...


what an idiot :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 9 2009, 08:52 PM~14145237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's still funny when I look at it. Looks like it would do sum damage.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:07 PM~14156986
> *ouch...weld in a piece of pipe thats fits over the cylinder casing snuggly...you can weld that inside of the tower so no one will see it..that should keep the coil from popping out sideways and bending your cylinder...
> 
> or if u dont mind it stick up a lil..put it inside the tower but allow it to stick up above the tower..havent been a cylinder in 3 years...only mushroomed the bottom where it bolts to the deepcup
> *



The pipe is a very tight fit around the cylinder. No room for movement. The collar sticks up 2.5" past the top of the frame. I also have a piece of 3" pipe welded to the lower arm to keep the coil centered as well.

How I tried to fix the problem was re-weld the collar at a better angle in the direct center of the coil spring hole in the frame. I did that and bent another ram yesterday. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 22 2009, 07:01 PM~14265976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 14 2009, 05:50 PM~14188431
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 22 2009, 06:01 PM~14265976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what does this have to do with the topic


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> what does this have to do with the topic
> [/quote/] its what he said at 40 sec "WE WOULD BUILD BATTERY RACKS OUTTA WOOD JUST TO GET OUT THERE SO THEY CAN SEE US"


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14184280
> *Nah was pro hopper haha
> *



nothing wrong with pro hoppers


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not realy hydraulics but its a case of wtf were they thinking


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2009, 10:27 AM~14271990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck how many lines of coke did they do before they came up with that shit lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > what does this have to do with the topic
> > [/quote/] its what he said at 40 sec "WE WOULD BUILD BATTERY RACKS OUTTA WOOD JUST TO GET OUT THERE SO THEY CAN SEE US"
> 
> 
> you when I heard that wasn't even thinking about it Intel you said my bad :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2009, 11:27 AM~14271990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they wanted to drop de ride lower..
kind of a hardcore way to do it but ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 14 2009, 09:44 PM~15983394
> *they wanted to drop de ride lower..
> kind of a hardcore way to do it but ...
> *


never heard of adjustable coil overs lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2009, 07:30 PM~14277663
> *fuck how many lines of coke did they do before they came up with that shit lol
> *


they did maybe 2 lines and the drips were pretty harsh. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

i think this is switchmans cutdawg


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2009, 01:53 AM~15985498
> *i think this is switchmans cutdawg
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 15 2009, 04:49 PM~15990781
> *:0  :yessad:
> *


man, could used some chains hu


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2009, 02:53 AM~15985498
> *i think this is switchmans cutdawg
> 
> 
> ...


too much lead :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2009, 06:33 PM~15991185
> *too much lead :dunno:
> *


Never heard of hoppers using lead these days. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2009, 04:33 PM~15991185
> *too much lead :dunno:
> *


only has a chain on one side :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what happens when u run the upper trailing arms to the lower trailing arms..it doesnt prevent the axle from shifting as well as too much weight...lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the owner of the 64 did


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 15 2009, 07:51 PM~15993119
> *I wonder what the owner of the 64 did
> *


i think i read where the owner of the car was taken care of and the 64 was fixed? i could be wrong though.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2009, 10:27 AM~14271990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice install lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2009, 01:53 AM~15985498
> *i think this is switchmans cutdawg
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 3 wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 15 2009, 06:50 PM~15992409
> *only has a chain on one side :0
> *



ding ding ding :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 16 2009, 12:49 AM~15996051
> *Nice 3 wheel  :thumbsup:
> *


thats a 2 wheel haha :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15999235
> *thats a 2 wheel haha  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha atleast it fucked up while it was bangin bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2009, 01:53 AM~15985498
> *i think this is switchmans cutdawg
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder if since it got stuck that it was disqualified lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Dec 19 2009, 09:48 AM~16028424
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

you know that cutty went down in style and bangin the bumper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 19 2009, 09:46 PM~12755317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the name of the song playin???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bjay_@Dec 16 2009, 12:47 AM~15996043
> *Nice install lol :biggrin:
> *


is it one of yours chipper


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Dec 19 2009, 08:04 PM~16032455
> *whats the name of the song playin???
> *



PLANET ROCK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_vLzsG2TCU


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 20 2009, 01:01 AM~16035803
> *PLANET ROCK
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_vLzsG2TCU
> *



thank you!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2009, 03:53 AM~15985498
> *i think this is switchmans cutdawg
> 
> 
> ...


geometry, physics, gotta know the limits


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

both uppers went at the same time!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 20 2009, 05:36 AM~16036305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 20 2009, 09:36 AM~16036305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least they went all out :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 20 2009, 07:03 AM~16036271
> *geometry, physics, gotta know the limits
> *


I guess nothing was there to keep the suspension locking out, so it just flipped over.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Dec 19 2009, 09:48 AM~16028424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit :loco:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

man thats gangsta....why didnt I think of that :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Dec 19 2009, 07:04 PM~16032455
> *whats the name of the song playin???
> *


where you been at? obviously not an 80s child. :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2009, 01:10 AM~13000425
> *kpiLiFMxeJQ&
> *


 :uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 07:38 PM~15992967
> *thats what happens when u run the upper trailing arms to the lower trailing arms..it doesnt prevent the axle from shifting as well as too much weight...lol
> *


 no...this is what happens when people dont know what the fuck they are doing..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 20 2009, 09:00 PM~16040101
> *I guess nothing was there to keep the suspension locking out, so it just flipped over.
> *


When the lower went passed 90deg and the entire weight of the car was on those two little mounts the weight bent some shit.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:10 AM~14150760
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> ...



DAM


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

I found this video. Does know what happened to the car thats on fire or have the full video?
http://www.lowridingtv.com/Promos.html


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Dec 21 2009, 09:52 PM~16052559
> *I found this video. Does know what happened to the car thats on fire or have the full video?
> http://www.lowridingtv.com/Promos.html
> *


i think it was a battery.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 20 2009, 08:04 PM~16041416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a new way of doing a body drop? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 21 2009, 10:58 PM~16054053
> *is this a new way of doing a body drop? :biggrin:
> *


no its a new way of fucking your car up lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 21 2009, 11:00 PM~16054077
> *no its a new way of fucking your car up lol
> *


 :biggrin: its the new special for buying a new car :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 20 2009, 11:53 AM~12758791
> *heres what i found this one sucks in the middle of a parade clean car
> 
> 
> ...



Wow how embarassing


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice blazer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Before..








After..
















I believe this how its start fire. Hydro hose touch battery with my ground hook up...








Dynomax got burn under the trunk lid..








Good thing my interior didnt catch fire..


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Dec 19 2009, 12:48 PM~16028424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 23 2009, 12:06 AM~16063557
> *WTF :0
> *


What? You don't like my car!?lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 23 2009, 12:50 AM~16063998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy's 65 almost ended up the same way, but he had the sense to have a disconnect and a fire extinguisher.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 10:50 PM~16063998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks 

any before pics ?


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 10:50 PM~16063998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bet he tells the fire dept that it was an electrical fire under the hood or dash.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 08:50 PM~16063998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a couple kids almost lost their lives on this fire,,i think it was maniacos car ? dude got burnt getting his kids out,,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 22 2009, 11:17 PM~16065459
> *a couple kids almost lost their lives on this fire,,i think it was maniacos car ? dude got burnt getting his kids out,,
> *


YEAH THAT WAS MY HOMIES CAR FROM MANIACOS IT WAS SAD SEEN HIM AND HIS LITTLE BOY GOING THRU ALL THE PAIN, THE HAD SOME REAL BAD BURNS....
THE WAY I SEE IT THEY WERE LUCKY THEY MADE IT OUT ALIVE


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 20 2009, 11:53 AM~12758791
> *heres what i found this one sucks in the middle of a parade clean car
> 
> 
> ...


funny how he acts like "im done, i'm done". shoulda been like "hey yall should go around, ill be changin my balljoint" :0


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ THAT DUDE PROBABLEY SOLD THAT CAR AFTER THAT , HE SAID FUCK THIS CAR...LOL I WOULDA RAN TO AUTOZONE AND GOT ANOTHER BALL JOINT AND CHANGED IT RIGHT THERE...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=22599313


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 23 2009, 11:27 AM~16066461
> *^^^ THAT DUDE PROBABLEY SOLD THAT CAR AFTER THAT , HE SAID FUCK THIS CAR...LOL I WOULDA RAN TO AUTOZONE AND GOT ANOTHER BALL JOINT AND CHANGED IT RIGHT THERE...
> *


exactly. Looks like he got lucky and it should be an easy fix.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

10 MINUTE FIX... DEPENDING ON WHERE THE AUTOZONE IS..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 01:16 PM~16110429
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=22599313
> *


Thats what should happen to every hack built piece of shit. Gay ass reverse swing suspension junk.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 03:11 PM~16110912
> *Thats what should happen to every hack built piece of shit. Gay ass reverse swing suspension junk.
> *


I just watched it ten times in a row! Funny shit!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 10:50 PM~16063998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :rant: :tears: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15992503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Ouch!!!! *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Dec 28 2009, 12:16 PM~16110429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha that shit is hilarious lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



POOKY GONNA BE MAD lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every time i see that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 28 2009, 03:31 PM~16111091
> *I just watched it ten times in a row! Funny shit!
> *


X2 what was suppose to happen Any video of that car working?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2009, 03:59 PM~16111737
> *haha atleast its on its own jackstands lol...
> haha  that shit is hilarious lol
> *


Death to all weighted hoppers, minitruck hoppers, and cars that the ass don't lay out!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 03:11 PM~16110912
> *Thats what should happen to every hack built piece of shit. Gay ass reverse swing suspension junk.
> *


epicfail :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 08:43 AM~16132602
> *Death to all weighted hoppers, minitruck hoppers, and cars that the ass don't lay out!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 10:43 AM~16132602
> *Death to all weighted hoppers, minitruck hoppers, and cars that the ass don't lay out!!! *


Preach brotha Preach!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 30 2009, 02:01 PM~16133749
> *:uh:
> *


I didn't studder. Hopping a 4 cylinder minitruck that the set up weighs more than the engine doesn't impress me.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 04:35 PM~16134658
> *I didn't studder. Hopping a 4 cylinder minitruck that the set up weighs more than the engine doesn't impress me.
> *


just as hard. 5 ton springs in a little 4 cylinder truck with 2 pumps to the nose isn't a magic combination. Takes r&d to get it right just as with a big ass car. Besides, I would rather have all the hoppers be Datsuns ans save the Impala's for cruising.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 01:35 PM~16134658
> *I didn't studder. Hopping a 4 cylinder mini truck that the set up weighs more than the engine doesn't impress me.
> *


FUCKIN A, I lost ALL interest the hydraulic competition cause of all the transformer shit.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 30 2009, 03:49 PM~16134767
> *FUCKIN A, I lost ALL interest the hydraulic competition cause of all the transformer shit.
> *


Agreed.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 03:24 PM~16135052
> *Agreed.
> *


x2....well I still have an interest in hopping....just not like that. :nono:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 02:35 PM~16134658
> *I didn't studder. Hopping a 4 cylinder minitruck that the set up weighs more than the engine doesn't impress me.
> *


People keep saying this, but they dont realise trucks arent even that light, and all the weight is in the front. 2 people can lift the back of an S-10 off the ground.. plus the fact that you have less distance to the tailgate in most trucks than you have in cars


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 30 2009, 02:48 PM~16134764
> *... Besides, I would rather have all the hoppers be Datsuns ans save the Impala's for cruising.
> *


nothing worse than watching the door gaps change on a coupe impala


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 30 2009, 06:18 PM~16135602
> *nothing worse than watching the door gaps change on a coupe impala
> *


breaks my heart. Especially when they trash the car for some bullshit cheers.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 30 2009, 02:17 PM~16135589
> *People keep saying this, but they dont realise trucks arent even that light, and all the weight is in the front. 2 people can lift the back of an S-10 off the ground.. plus the fact that you have less distance to the tailgate in most trucks than you have in cars
> *


Thanks Andrew someone sees the Light. I went into building my Mazda thinking it was gonna be cake well its not. If it were so easy everyone would have one hopping, but they don't everyone does a standard gm with a suspension that was almost built for us. Oh well Fuck um if they don't like it,. Everyone has there own preference.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 30 2009, 05:02 PM~16135432
> *x2....well I still have an interest in hopping....just not like that.   :nono:
> *


Your car is a perfect example of what gets respect from me. Super clean driver on 13"s without weight that can pull up at a picnic, swing the hell out of it, and drive it home. 

As for the truck thing. You mean to tell me that if somebody stuck a 4 cylinder in their G-body every body would be cool with that? Doing that would make the weight in the trunk factor into the performance much more due to the removal of weight off the nose. 

Fuck it I 'll just say how I really feel. Minitrucks with wires and whitewalls look gays as hell to me. Thats my opinion and it really don't mean anything so I'll leave it alone now.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 10:35 PM~16138253
> *Your car is a perfect example of what gets respect from me. Super clean driver on 13"s without weight that can pull up at a picnic, swing the hell out of it, and drive it home.
> 
> As for the truck thing. You mean to tell me that if somebody stuck a 4 cylinder in their G-body every body would be cool with that? Doing that would make the weight in the trunk factor into the performance much more due to the removal of weight off the nose.
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 28 2009, 11:16 AM~16110429
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=22599313
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fuckin hacks


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

almost looks as if he knew something shady was goin on with the rear. check out how he looks at the under the rear before and for the first two or three hops


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

not saying the car wasn't built right. but almost like he knew a power ball, or somehting was worn out.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2010, 10:02 PM~16208025
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaaaamn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2010, 08:02 PM~16208025
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


  wow thatsa first for me!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:biggrin: This shit is great thanks tricky 4 the cool topic . Just got home from del. NE and nothing better than sitting down and checking out somthing 2 smile about .I dont care what they say about you keep on doing ya thang ninga.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 6 2010, 10:58 PM~16209775
> *:biggrin: This shit is great thanks tricky 4 the cool topic . Just got home from del. NE and nothing better than sitting down and checking out somthing 2 smile about .I dont care what they say about you keep on doing ya thang ninga.
> *



Street Style in you face....I'm tired of telling yall. :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 07:35 PM~16138253
> *
> 
> Fuck it I 'll just say how I really feel. Mini Trucks with wires and whitewalls look gays as hell to me. That's my opinion and it really don't mean anything so I'll leave it alone now.
> *



DAAAAMMMM!!!!

I must roll a **** mobile cause my shit is basically a S10 with a camper shell built on it. And Daytons with 520's.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 8 2010, 11:26 AM~16224597
> *DAAAAMMMM!!!!
> 
> I must roll  a **** mobile cause my shit is basically a S10 with a camper shell built on it.  And Daytons with 520's.
> ...


I never said owning a S 10 makes you gay. Your ride is clean and the Blazers look way better than the pickups. Like I said it's just my opinion. But as for hoppers I'll stick to my guns on that. 

What do I know I own a Bonneville anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 8 2010, 09:26 AM~16224597
> *DAAAAMMMM!!!!
> 
> I must roll  a **** mobile cause my shit is basically a S10 with a camper shell built on it.  And Daytons with 520's.
> ...




lol drive the shit outa that call me what you want!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 8 2010, 12:26 PM~16224597
> *DAAAAMMMM!!!!
> 
> I must roll  a **** mobile cause my shit is basically a S10 with a camper shell built on it.  And Daytons with 520's.
> ...


I ALWAYS thought this was one bad ass S10 Blazer. Some people don't remember when everything was a lowrider. Some folks just don't get the idea, the reason.


----------

